# 3 Broadband



## roadrunner (26 Nov 2009)

Has anyone got information on 3 broadband rollout.
Will the speeds increase or improve over the coming months?
I switched recently from a satellite provider (50 p.m) to 3 Broadband (19.99p.m) under the rural broadband scheme but the coverage is not great. Sometimes the speeds are great & other times I cant connect at all. Connectivity is through a dongle - do they provide a satellite service.


----------



## hoopman (11 Dec 2009)

roadrunner said:


> Has anyone got information on 3 broadband rollout.
> Will the speeds increase or improve over the coming months?
> I switched recently from a satellite provider (50 p.m) to 3 Broadband (19.99p.m) under the rural broadband scheme but the coverage is not great. Sometimes the speeds are great & other times I cant connect at all. Connectivity is through a dongle - do they provide a satellite service.


 
 I just signed up for 3 Broadband on Tuesday. The dongle arrived today by courrier and an engineer is coming out on Monday to set it up. I was informed by the rep that if the service is not good enough (which by the way he reckons it wont be cos of where i live), that after 3 days i can request a satelite service which they do provide at no extra instalation or monthly cost and this should be provided within 10 days of requesting same.
I 'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## Bob_tg (12 Dec 2009)

roadrunner said:


> do they provide a satellite service.



No


----------



## hoopman (12 Dec 2009)

Bob_tg said:


> No


 
You might be wrong there Bob_tg. A nieghbour two house's up from recently got a satelite dish up for his 3 broadband service, hence the rep telling me that I will probally need one too. 
But seemly I have to try the service through the dongle/pob first, and if it does not work then they have to provide me with a satelite dish service.

Then again the rep might be telling me a load of porkies and you might be right. Hope not


----------



## Papercut (12 Dec 2009)

3 announced on 29th October that ''_it has awarded a contract to Satellite Broadband Ireland to provide satellite broadband services to homes and businesses in rural Ireland, under the Government's National Broadband Scheme_''

[broken link removed]


----------



## Bob_tg (13 Dec 2009)

hoopman said:


> You might be wrong there Bob_tg



I stand corrected.

I think the relevant section from the NBS [broken link removed] is thus:

"In recognition of the fact that some areas will be very costly and difficult to reach, in a very limited number of cases, 3 will make available a satellite product of 1Mbps download and 128kbps upload. This will cover up to a maximum of 8% of fixed residences and businesses in the NBS coverage area."


----------



## hoopman (14 Dec 2009)

Well got my 3 broadband connected today, The system consists of a Signal unit on the upstairs window. A coverage unit in the sitting room near the computer and a usb dongle connected to the computer.
Unfortunately I was not there when the technician came to set it up so I don't know much about much I am afraid.

I currently still have my eircom flat rate anytime connection and have sent an email to eircom letting them know I want to cancel this subscription (€30 per month for 150 hours dial up)

I checked the connection on the 3G and I get the following information.

...........................Upload............... ..............Download.................. Total
Current Speed ........0 kbps ............................0 kbps
Average .................9 kbps ............................80 kbps
Volume ..................159 KB ............................1.3 MB .................1.56 MB

My eircom dial up gives me speeds of up to 32 kbps and if I am reading this 3g connection box correctly I assume i am only getting a speed of 80 kbps. Have to say that although its quicker and €10 a month cheaper than eircom, it is not what i was expecting, I thought it would be much quicker than this. 
Should I be expecting more, (should I be entitled to more) does anyone think. Should I get on to them and look for the satelite connection because 1Mbps download speed looks very inviting


----------

